# Ad Hoc SQL reporting tool for MAC OSX



## akalehzan (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi all,


We are part of small academic non-profit organization that looking desperately for Ad-Hoc SQL reporting tool for fewer than 20 MAC OSX 10.4 users.

The backend is MS SQL server.
Users are not familiar with SQL script.
Is there any freeware or affordable tool out there for Mac users to do Ad-Hoc SQL reporting?
It seems to me that I can find all the tools that I need for the Windows users , but not for the MAC users 
I hope some one can give us some hope in this holiday especially for our Mac users that are waiting to hear good news about this Ad-Hoc SQL reporting.

The Ad-Hoc SQL reporting for MAC it could be on the desktop or Web interface. Either way will work for us. 

Thanks in advance.


Abrahim


----------

